# ISO a lime jello mold that has cream cheese and  cherries in it



## GB (Dec 16, 2005)

OK my mom just asked me if I could ask you guys if anyone has a recipe for a lime jello mold that has cream cheese and  cherries in it. Does anyone have anything like this?

TIA!


----------



## mish (Dec 16, 2005)

Could this be close to the recipe?

http://www.lynettee.com/side_dishes5.htm


----------



## GB (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Mish! I will pass this along to her and see if this is what she was looking for. I bet it is


----------



## mish (Dec 16, 2005)

You're welcome, GB.  It looks like fun.  I may give it a try.  I have some Cherry Jello.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 16, 2005)

You can also do this
1 large pkg. lime jello
1 8oz cream cheese, softened
chopped pecans
chopped cherries
crushed pineapple 

Make jello as directed. Mix cream cheese into the jello. Blend well so as not too chunky. Mix in the rest of the ingredeints. Pour into mold and chill. Flip over onto a plate. Using a hot wet rag, place over the mold until the jello mold comes out easily.

My husband grew up with this. He always called it moldy salad.
the last ingredients, I don't have amounts because I just add as much as I like. Just depends on your preference.


----------



## Constance (Dec 16, 2005)

Grandma used to make lime jello with pear halves in it. The centers of the canned pears were filled with cream cheese and nuts, but I'll bet a maraschino cherries added to the cream cheese (minus the nuts, never did like them) would be awfully good. 
By the way, they went in sliced side down, and please use the canned pear juice as part of the cold liquid you use for the jello.


----------



## Constance (Dec 16, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> You can also do this
> 1 large pkg. lime jello
> 1 8oz cream cheese, softened
> chopped pecans
> ...




What kind of cherries?


----------



## lindatooo (Dec 16, 2005)

You people are awesome!  This is akin to a recipre I used to make except I used Cranberry/Raspberry jello and Cranberry juice - one tip.....remember to put the top on the blender!!!!!  I forgot once and I cleaned up for years afterward!  You can't begin to imagine where that stuff can get!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 16, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> What kind of cherries?


 
Marachino {sp}


----------



## mish (Dec 17, 2005)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> ... I used Cranberry/Raspberry jello and Cranberry juice - one tip.....remember to put the top on the blender!!!!! I forgot once and I cleaned up for years afterward! You can't begin to imagine where that stuff can get!


 
I'll second that tip, linda! Years ago strawberry jello leaked out of the bottom of my blender. The kitchen looked like a crime scene.


----------



## Constance (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL! My husband dropped a plastic bottle of Coke. The seal broke on the cap, and it started spewing and spinning in circles. We never did get all off it off the ceiling.


----------



## mish (Dec 17, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> LOL! My husband dropped a plastic bottle of Coke. The seal broke on the cap, and it started spewing and spinning in circles. We never did get all off it off the ceiling.


 
The ex bf opened a bottle of Cherry soda, and 2 years later I found it stuck to the tiled floor under the fridge.


----------



## Constance (Dec 17, 2005)

You actually look under your fridge???!!!


----------



## mish (Dec 17, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> You actually look under your fridge???!!!


 
You have to clean behind there once in awhile, no? I also found Jimmy Hoffa. 

(Probably too many jell-o shots.  That's my story & I'm sticking to it.)


----------

